# no guns



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

i carry a gun because a cop is too heavy. funny sign though.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I've seen that before but I would love to know that guy.

When seconds count the cops are only minutes away.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Question ???*

Didn't I hear awhile back that a higher court ruled that the police do not have the duty to protect you. 

WELL................. !! --- SAWMAN


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

*911 = dial a prier*


cops come to fill out the paper work


i carry so that i and my loved ones may return safely home


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> Didn't I hear awhile back that a higher court ruled that the police do not have the duty to protect you.
> 
> WELL................. !! --- SAWMAN


 
Supreme Court ruling
you are responsible for your own protection!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

2 words "Personal Responsibility" do it and you will be better off in all aspects of Life!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Armed Americans*

I am sure you all have heard about why the Japs did not invade the USA in the early days of WWII. They knew most Americans had guns and would defend our country.

I also heard the licensed AMERICAN hunters would be the largest Army in the world. 

If you are not a member, join the NRA and help defend our 2nd Amendment rights.

Semper Fi,

Tom


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

It's ashame that no record exsist showing how many crimes were NOT committed because the scumbag wasn't sure if the victim would be armed.......i.e.........you don't hear of many pickup truck hijackings !!!

Rick


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

HisName said:


> Supreme Court ruling
> you are responsible for your own protection!


Castle Rock v Gonzales (2005)

The holding of the case basically says that a law enforcement agency cannot be held civilly liable for failing to perform a service.

The case does not directly say that protection is the responsibility of the person, but in a round about way it says that the police cannot be held liable for their inaction in your time of distress.

There is also a case from Washington D.C. that basically says the same thing, but also includes if I recall correctly that LEOs may not be held criminally liable for their negligence in certain instances as well. American jurisprudence and case law has long supported these stances on liability for law enforcement.

My only quirk with the sign is that it says that you have guns and may attract burglars.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Bottom line is to be safe you need to take "personal responsibility". You are not assigned a personal LEO, they have other duties like writing traffic tickets, investigating crimes that have already happened, patrolling large areas and seldom will they be there to stop a crime against you. If you prefer to be a victim, don't have a gun, if you do not, arm yourself, train and learn the rules of the law to protect yourself.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*And.......>>>>>*

......AND(!)......if you have a concealed weapons permit,carry always. ---- SAWMAN


----------

